# Drill Hall Ware show 08



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

The Drill Hall- Ware Sunday 27th July 2008

yuhh havent heard alot about it this year, hope its still on, last year was pretty good

whos goin??:no1:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Not me


----------



## byglady (Jun 9, 2007)

we will be there


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

byglady said:


> we will be there


ace, will see you there hopefully 
what are you expecting to get?


----------



## Bar1 (Feb 20, 2007)

hopefully will be goin 

james


----------



## snakejed (Jan 22, 2008)

any baby hognoses gonna be there?


----------



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)

do you have a postcode for it please? so i can see how far away i am


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

i hope they have sorted the issue with the chronic overheating we suffered last year.. such a shame animals died from overheating, but then a glass roof on a hot day.. and yes it was like being in a greenhouse. my equipment was registering a temperature on the table of over 100f.. 

N


----------



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

i agree it was far to hot last year, i didnt realise animals had died, how sad, though it dont surprise me, hope its a lot cooler this year, or at least better equipped for the animals sake


----------



## byglady (Jun 9, 2007)

i was told that there might be some blinds and or fans
just incase its THAT hot again
did not realise that some animals died last year


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

fans might help the people, but they will do NOTHING for the animals..

reptiles do not sweat.. so if the air is 90f then the air being moved is also 90f.. we only feel cooler as it evaporates sweat off us, so making us feel cooler..

i personally feel not being in a venue with a glass roof.. will have more of a benefit to the animals who are incarcerated inside all day..

bear in mind that sadly most of the sellers do not provide their animals for sale with any water OR any hides...

just look at the donny show pics.. yet again, tables full of bloody adult or near adult leos in cricket boxes.. and most of the snakes in similar... its no wonder that the antis want to ban shows.. i am beginning to see what they are saying..

will that make me popular.. will it hell.. oh well.. someone has to say it..

but yes, at least one animal died, on the table next to mine in fact.. although i know of at least one other who was very not well, as reported to the table seller.. and lets not forget that there were a few deaths last year as people were taking their animals home from various shows..

the majority of reps will come back just fine from being too COLD for a short time.. the same cannot be said about those who get too warm..

fans *laughs* well that will do sweet FA for the reptiles..

Nerys


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I have an air conditioning unit that cost about £100 and cools my upstairs down to a very comfortable temperature even in the hottest of the summer, runs off cold water. Perhaps in venues where the temperatures increase like that it would be an idea for the show organisers to charge an extra £2 per table even but invest in a few large air conditioning units. Mine is just designed for home use, I'm sure you can get larger ones that would actually cool the air around it and not just move warm air.


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

*ware*

im not going managed to move tables last year out of the middle of hall the heat was ridiculas not puting animals through that again or to be honest i dont wanna sit in that again


----------



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

Nerys said:


> fans might help the people, but they will do NOTHING for the animals..
> 
> reptiles do not sweat.. so if the air is 90f then the air being moved is also 90f.. we only feel cooler as it evaporates sweat off us, so making us feel cooler..
> 
> ...


you know i couldnt agree with you more


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

is it definately on? any more info on it?


----------



## byglady (Jun 9, 2007)

yes it is on


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

Where is this show?


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Def not going this time, not in that hall anyway

And i couldnt agree more Nerys




Nerys said:


> fans might help the people, but they will do NOTHING for the animals..
> 
> reptiles do not sweat.. so if the air is 90f then the air being moved is also 90f.. we only feel cooler as it evaporates sweat off us, so making us feel cooler..
> 
> ...


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

Philcw said:


> Where is this show?


??????


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

Ware, in Hertfordshire.


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

I wont be going, was a nightmare for the animals last year.

And no matter what people say cricket tubs will STILL be used for selling reptiles, water and hides will be missing, non feeding CF, pile em hi sell em low......

they will still sell, people will still buy

As Nerys said, is it any wonder others take pot shots at our hobby, when we sit there and blow it up with a granade !


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

purejurrasic said:


> I wont be going, was a nightmare for the animals last year.
> 
> And no matter what people say cricket tubs will STILL be used for selling reptiles, water and hides will be missing, non feeding CF, pile em hi sell em low......
> 
> ...


what do you think would be a suitable size container


----------



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

jav07 said:


> what do you think would be a suitable size container


 
those flip tubs cornish crispa sell are perfect, i know someone who used them for her corn hatchlings she sold last year at one of the shows, i know i will use them if i ever do a show, of corse it depends on the animals, couldnt sell anthing large in them, but for leopard geckos and corn hatchlings ect they are perfect.


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

poizon said:


> those flip tubs cornish crispa sell are perfect, i know someone who used them for her corn hatchlings she sold last year at one of the shows, i know i will use them if i ever do a show, of corse it depends on the animals, couldnt sell anthing large in them, but for leopard geckos and corn hatchlings ect they are perfect.


thanks for the reply


----------



## Davemum (Sep 19, 2007)

Does anyone have full details e.g full location, date, contact details etc?

Cheers

Amy


----------



## byglady (Jun 9, 2007)

*The Drill Hall - Ware Sunday 27th July 2008 *

<B> CG12 9HP
 *From the midlands, take the M1 J(6A-21) on to the M25.*​ *Come off the M25 at J25 and turn left on to A10 (North) (dual carriageway).*
*Go past the Hoddesdon turn, go past the Ware turn (414).*
*Leave the A10 at the Hertford junction, take the B1520 (Stanstead Road) second left.*
*Go over two mini roundabouts to the roundabout at the bottom of the hill.*
*Turn right on to the A119 to Ware (about 2 miles).*
*The speed limits down the hill chang**e**from 30mph to 40mph with railway lines on your left.*
*Turn left just past the bus stop and over the level crossing.*
*There is a free car park on the left and the Drill Hall is on your right (Amwell End).*
*You cannot do a right turn into Amwell End so it is bet**te**r** to enter from Hertford.*​</B>


----------



## Davemum (Sep 19, 2007)

Thanks byglady :2thumb:


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

i might go for a little while i agree last year was a nightmare and the reason why im not getting a table as i like my reptiles less deep fried:Na_Na_Na_Na:
i agree with the tubs etc at barking this year i will be displaying the geckos in see through lunch boxes with a water dish (tubs large enough for them to move around in and people can still see into them).
im hopeing more people will start using larger tubs and providing water etc as shows go on.
But its up to the public wether they would buy a gecko they can see in a cricket tub or a gecko they might have to have a look for in a larger tub?
personaly i would rather put the animals before a sale :2thumb:
stu


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

I fully agree stu

Trouble is, some big breeders know the reasons, and do use bigger tubs abroad or they would get thrown out, yet back in good old blighty, they can get away with it.

Animals should be able to turn around and take at least a few steps, and have somewhere to hid, even if its under some tissue, and access to water. Basic conditions as called for by AWA I belive.

But your right, the buying public vote with its cash and all the time they buy, its not going to stop.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

so mabye this ist a good one to go too......


----------



## Bar1 (Feb 20, 2007)

purejurrasic said:


> I fully agree stu
> 
> Trouble is, some big breeders know the reasons, and do use bigger tubs abroad or they would get thrown out, yet back in good old blighty, they can get away with it.
> 
> ...


 




could'nt agree more with you mate they should be in tubs were they can move and have an access to water

james


----------



## Bar1 (Feb 20, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> so mabye this ist a good one to go too......


 
its worth a trip as your fairly near and also as long as the heat situation is sorted from last year .: victory:

james


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

TBH, I would go as a seller if steps were taken to reduce temps and the sunlight from the overhead windows

Prob well worth a visit as a buyer if you are around and can make it.

the tub size , although enforcable by the organisers, is a seller issue really and applies to all shows, not just this one.


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

purejurrasic said:


> I fully agree stu
> 
> Trouble is, some big breeders know the reasons, and do use bigger tubs abroad or they would get thrown out, yet back in good old blighty, they can get away with it.
> 
> ...


you didnt answer my question.............got it sorted anyway


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

jav07 said:


> you didnt answer my question.............got it sorted anyway


been pretty busy and saw you had a reply anyways my friend.

Good to see you on the case though


----------



## PSGeckos (Jul 15, 2007)

Totally agree with Tony & Nerys.

It was absolutly disgusting last year that this issue was not dealt with, none of the organisers appeared to be even slightly concerned about it when Pete raised it with them on the day :devil: - hence why we will not be going to this one, not even just to look.

I think we were one of the few that did provide water in milk bottle lids, we always display in those Blaplast flip top lid containers, but, slapped wrists we didn't provide hides (this is noted guys).


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

PSGeckos said:


> Totally agree with Tony & Nerys.
> 
> It was absolutly disgusting last year that this issue was not dealt with, none of the organisers appeared to be even slightly concerned about it when Pete raised it with them on the day :devil: - hence why we will not be going to this one, not even just to look.
> 
> I think we were one of the few that did provide water in milk bottle lids, we always display in those Blaplast flip top lid containers, but, slapped wrists we didn't provide hides (this is noted guys).


so did you pack up and leave?


----------



## Blazin (Mar 25, 2007)

By the sounds of it i wont be going either, i cant handle hot places, id probably freak out!
at the barking show im using them flip up lid tubs from cornish crispa. i dont know how people get away with using such small tubs! its ridiculous.


----------



## PSGeckos (Jul 15, 2007)

jav07 said:


> so did you pack up and leave?


We asked to move our table, then packed up and left.


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

purejurrasic said:


> been pretty busy and saw you had a reply anyways my friend.
> 
> Good to see you on the case though


so your happy with the flip top tubs


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

jav07 said:


> so your happy with the flip top tubs


Its not about what I am happy with.

But Yes, the larger fliptops are , IMHO suitable for most leopard gecko sized animals, but ofcourse wont be suitable for something like an adult beardy.

I take it your something to do with organising the show, and thus part of IHS? dont they have set guidelines on this subject?

Not bashing you, IHS or the show, just if I and a few other herpers feel this way, sure as hell the antis would have more to say about it.

We all know things dont always go right, lets face it, in England who would have thought last year would have been so hot. 

And we didnt pack up and leave as we had 3 tables so ended up doing a stock shuffle and packing some away.

Having said all this, I am sure you guys will do whatever you can to cover situations once brought to your attention.


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

purejurrasic said:


> Its not about what I am happy with.
> 
> But Yes, the larger fliptops are , IMHO suitable for most leopard gecko sized animals, but ofcourse wont be suitable for something like an adult beardy.
> 
> ...


i'm a member of the i.h.s but other than that i help set tables up and a few other things:whistling2:


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

If heat is such an issue I think I'll make my decision on whether to attend on the day. Shame as I was looking forward to a show that's not too far away, although the Barking show is not far off.


----------



## Lostcorn (Dec 12, 2005)

To be honest it can get very warm in the hall used recently for the Doncaster shows.
But I think they are using a different hall for the next show

John


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

Lostcorn said:


> To be honest it can get very warm in the hall used recently for the Doncaster shows.
> But I think they are using a different hall for the next show
> 
> John


one is at doncaster
the other at ware.:lol2:


----------



## Lostcorn (Dec 12, 2005)

jav07 said:


> one is at doncaster
> the other at ware.:lol2:


I know that ,:Na_Na_Na_Na:

I was just pointing out that it can get very warm in the hall used at the Dome in Doncaster , not just at the one in ware,

I also said that I thought that the next Doncaster meeting would be in a different hall.

Please correct me if I am wrong:notworthy:


----------



## wozza_t (Jan 4, 2007)

I know they are a lot of money, but i would use the RUB's, as they come in loads of different sizes, from hatchling size right through, (as you all know). Why cant these be used as display tubs as they can be securley stacked up, then once sold they can be put into reasonable sized flip tubs or as Rach used at Barking, those salad bar pots, great size for a hatchling royal, with room for proper substrrate and everything! I was thinking of getting a table at ware, but I am not to sure i will now, unless i can be guarenteed something has been done about the issuses raised here!


----------



## White_raven666 (Mar 20, 2007)

I had planned to go to this show but I dont know now. Is it really this bad? I can see how the reptiles would overheat with a glass roof and lotsa people walking about.

Oh and Blazin I think i bought my steno from you. The little babe is doing fine and due to be fed in a few hours. I was the tall girl with a pony tail that kept going "arhhh bless her" to the steno.


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

can anyone tell me if the drill hall is wheelchair accessible? My two boys are desperate to go to a rep show and are both wheelchair users.

The full address with postcode would help too - also what time it starts 

well generally any info about the show would be good.


----------



## itubagus (Sep 2, 2007)

just seen how close it is to me... i'll be there!!:2thumb:


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

purejurrasic said:


> I fully agree stu
> 
> Trouble is, some big breeders know the reasons, and do use bigger tubs abroad or they would get thrown out, yet back in good old blighty, they can get away with it.
> 
> ...


I was at Houten and they werent using bigger tubs at all - I saw green tree monitors in cricket boxes. Although I did see one guy who had used large poly boxes and put a perspex window in - with branches etc for ETB's - truth is some people give s&^t - some dont - dont think nationality is a factor


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

poizon said:


> those flip tubs cornish crispa sell are perfect, i know someone who used them for her corn hatchlings she sold last year at one of the shows, i know i will use them if i ever do a show, of corse it depends on the animals, couldnt sell anthing large in them, but for leopard geckos and corn hatchlings ect they are perfect.


barking was better this year, perhaps ware will follow suit re the tub sizes.....

however i was disgusted at the sight of blood pythons cramed / squished in to those type of boxes yesterday


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

right just so everyone knows who i am at this show i shall wear a sign on my iron maiden t shirt saying...

Reptileforums UK- MonitorFan666
(George)
lol wheyy!


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

27th >< day before payday


----------



## Tom500 (Sep 20, 2006)

wohic said:


> barking was better this year, perhaps ware will follow suit re the tub sizes.....
> 
> however *i was disgusted at the sight of blood pythons cramed / squished* in to those type of boxes yesterday


Seeing as I was the only person selling bloods that day, I guess you would be talking about me. Thanks.

They were not cramed by any extent. I will put some pics up later for all to see. I use the same tubs as hide boxes for those bloods, they usually spend their whole time in them appart for when it comes to feeding. Iam sure they would not have minded being it them for the show duration. 

If your consered about how i keep my blood pythons your more than welcome to come to my snake house and see them all. I am based in Windsor, Surrey.

Regards, Tom


----------



## wozza_t (Jan 4, 2007)

Tom500 said:


> Seeing as I was the only person selling bloods that day, I guess you would be talking about me. Thanks.
> 
> They were not cramed by any extent. I will put some pics up later for all to see. I use the same tubs as hide boxes for those bloods, they usually spend their whole time in them appart for when it comes to feeding. Iam sure they would not have minded being it them for the show duration.
> 
> ...


 
I have seen how Tom keeps his snakes, and to date, have yet to find any one else keeping any reptiles to his standards, and that includes myself. I did see the bloods on the day, and did not find them to look in the slightest bit stressed or in any discomfort.


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

I am sure the bloods are kept wonderfuly at home and they looked stunning snakes in good condition, however i did not enjoy seing them cramped into the flip top tubs . it is , of course up to you how you display your animals........ and its up to me if i am a soft mare who does not like that.


----------



## Tom500 (Sep 20, 2006)

wozza_t said:


> I have seen how Tom keeps his snakes, and to date, have yet to find any one else keeping any reptiles to his standards, and that includes myself. I did see the bloods on the day, and did not find them to look in the slightest bit stressed or in any discomfort.


Thankyou for your words.

Much appreciated.

Regards, Tom


----------



## *Kirsty* (Feb 18, 2007)

I went to the show last year and i will be going again this year, yes it was an extremely hot day but what is the likely hood of it being like that again and if it is then people can decide if they want to take their animals, no matter where the location was it would have been too hot for them that day! so whats with people saying they wont go again in reflection to a freakish hot british day which doesnt happen too often?!


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Tom500 said:


> Seeing as I was the only person selling bloods that day, I guess you would be talking about me. Thanks.
> 
> They were not cramed by any extent. I will put some pics up later for all to see. I use the same tubs as hide boxes for those bloods, they usually spend their whole time in them appart for when it comes to feeding. Iam sure they would not have minded being it them for the show duration.
> 
> ...


I too saw Toms bloods and I dont think they were 'cramed' either. Bloods, by nature do absolutely SFA 98% of the time, they sit in their hides all day everyday and like royals prefer hides they can just fit in rather than a cavern. I would consider none of the bloods to be in any unfit tub that day. I love Toms bloods and think they are top notch


----------



## Tom500 (Sep 20, 2006)

Crownan said:


> I too saw Toms bloods and I dont think they were 'cramed' either. Bloods, by nature do absolutely SFA 98% of the time, they sit in their hides all day everyday and like royals prefer hides they can just fit in rather than a cavern. I would consider none of the bloods to be in any unfit tub that day. I love Toms bloods and think they are top notch


Thanks for that!!

Hope your female Borneo is doing well 

All the best, Tom


----------



## Snakeink (May 5, 2008)

Hope to go to this one, its only in the next village so would be rude not to :2thumb:


----------



## Zoexxx (Nov 20, 2007)

sharpstrain said:


> can anyone tell me if the drill hall is wheelchair accessible? My two boys are desperate to go to a rep show and are both wheelchair users.
> 
> quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## Zoexxx (Nov 20, 2007)

Zoexxx said:


> sharpstrain said:
> 
> 
> > can anyone tell me if the drill hall is wheelchair accessible? My two boys are desperate to go to a rep show and are both wheelchair users.
> ...


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

Zoexxx said:


> Zoexxx said:
> 
> 
> > Edited directions i missed a bit lol
> ...


----------



## rhino wrufc (Apr 11, 2008)

as a good day out ,, i am no longer a show virgin , lol , wish i had more money i could have brought so much


----------

